# Fury Tires??



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a buddy who is selling a set of Fury country hunters M/Ts. He had to sell the truck and the tires only have 1000 miles on them The problem is I dont know much about the company and the tire. They will be run a Ram 2500 and are an F rater tire.

What are 2cools thoughts on these on and offroad?


----------

